# The Hunger for Touch and Love. "Witty, thoroughly enjoyable"-Mildly Erotic Truth



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

In literary language peppered with wordplay and humor, this book takes you with a no-holds barred honesty inside the massage world in America, Asia, and Europe. And for a tiny fraction of the price of a massage in the U.S. Mildly erotic at parts, and truthful.

THE HUNGER FOR TOUCH AND LOVE (and given a new cover for some platforms including Apple & Nook), formerly titled Massage No Boom Boom on Amazon.



And on Smashwords and Itunes, at these links:

Smashwords: http://bit.ly/eiWLfo 
Nook: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Richard-Crasta/e/2940012759078
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-hunger-for-touch-and-love/id436277738?mt=11

Honest, but delicately handled, respectful, and funny--this is the summary of the various opinions that have come in about my new book .

* Massage No Boom Boom by Richard Crasta is "brave and fearless," writes Mita Kapur, author, in an email to the author. 
* "Blisteringly honest," says one review. "And above all, funny! I laughed out loud once every 3 pages!"--James Farley, Writer/
"Fresh, witty, thoroughly enjoyable, and deeply human," wrote Alexander Von Prellwitz of the Eulama Literary Agency (Rome).
* HarperCollins India to publish this book later, but only in India; also, it could be a censored version, whereas the online book is raw and exactly as the author wrote it.
* At last, it is out! And my first hugely risk-taking book since The Killing of an Author, which was published in late 2007-2008.

I delayed publishing it by almost six months because of fear, embarrassment, and the hypocrisy that I inherited from my society, which tells us there are some things you should not be honest or open about. Persistent financial difficulties forced me to plunge into this publication . . . in the hope that this book might be a financial breakthrough.

From the blurb:
Under contract for print publication by HarperCollins India on an unspecified date, this book by the author of the "very funny" (Kurt Vonnegut)novel "The Revised Kama Sutra" explores the world of massage in seven different countries, and is "blisteringly honest" "courageous" and "full of the vivid information" provided by no other book on the market. 
"Witty, thoroughly enjoyable."--Alexander Von Prellwitz, Eulama Literary Agency, Rome

This book is pure Richard Crasta at his quirky, unconventional, original best, and you don't even have to be an aficionado of massage to appreciate the humor and the comical scenes. And yet, as touch is such an important part of our lives, enhancing us by its prevalence, and starving us of our humanity by its absence, this book explores many variations and the psychology of longing and emotional hunger that drives many of the addicts or simple lovers of massage. And yes, it explores the intermingling of massage with sex in many parts of the world, and admits the impossibility of completely separating the two, however desirable from an idealistic viewpoint (according to some).

"I think it's superb. You give the women working in the massage industry real character, you honor them and give them respect . . . people that are over-looked/marginalized from society. The women are the heroines of your book. It's great."-James Farley, British social worker/writer

"The whole book seems to be examining the interplay between the body, sex, pain, pleasure, emotions and identity - and how these things are not actually separate - it is a polemic against the wrong-headed belief that we can compartmentalize the experience of being alive. Blisteringly honest and self-revelatory. I can see what you mean about publishing it being a form of "coming out". That's you in those pages, and to lay yourself bare before the public takes some courage (or foolhardiness?). I think it is the role of the writer to do this."-James Farley

"For anyone interested in how the massage game worldwide works, your book gives loads of great, first hand, just what you need to know information. I think there are many people interested in massage that are too shy to go (me, for example). They would buy this book - no one is too shy to buy a book. And yours is full of the kind of vivid information that many people would want."-James Farley

[P.S. Added on Nov. 4: If you buy this book, and weren't entertained, surprised, or informed, pls PM me and I will send you a coupon for an equivalent book on Smashwords]


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

There is no book like this in existence, said Mita Kapur, a literary agent/author.

I hope you are able to benefit from my 3,500 plus massages condensed into one bargain of a book.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Richard, the first five link covers in your signature are not working. Just thought I'd let you know....


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Cameron Baylor said:


> Richard, the first five link covers in your signature are not working. Just thought I'd let you know....


Oops, thanks a whole lot, Cameron, should have checked--it may be because I substituted the bit.ly shortened version to include more books. But it isn't working, for some reason. I had to remove one book to use the full link.

By the way, The Uncensored Version has been touching No. 2 and No. 3 in its category--in the last 2 days, but I would recommend the plain version of the book over the Uncensored one to anyone who has limited tolerance of sexual narrative.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Richard--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

55,000 words, laugh-out loud, very honest. There is nothing like this, please try it!

Thank you.
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Only book I know that speaks of the Guantanamoing of Penises or the Zen of Balls--women with a sense of humor will absolutely love this.
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Radical Dads, Subversive Dads, unconventional Dads might like this book. (Happy Fathers Day!). But so would women who wants to know what really goes on with men and massage.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's the coupon code for Smashwords:
VH36G

Thank you!
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,
lol book, for summer/beach reading?
thank you for trying something that is really different.

richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The cheapest the book has ever been on Kindle--I hope you take a chance on it. Thank you.
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello,
the book has a new blurb, and it will surprise you. Whatever you think it is, it is not that. It's for those who believe, with Mark Twain, that "Nature knows no indecencies. Man invents them."
Have a good rest of the weekend.
Richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Gotta do the bump.
the book is full of surprises and laughs, even if you don't care about massage--wordplay, and an understanding of human nature. (Didn't at least a few famous artists and writers apprentice themselves by working or being observers in whorehouses?)


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Title and cover changed on Kindle, but the same link; title remains the same on all other platforms, including Apple.

the book has been edited and, I think, is a bit better now.

would love your opinion of the new title.

richard


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Edited, updated, sharp. For the open-minded lover of humor, word play, and honest writing.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Update: the title and cover have been changed. I hope you like it better. Of course, I keep editing the book, and hope that this latest version gives you more pleasure. 

Over 50,000 words, and a completely original approach compared with the scores of books on the subject.

Oh, 30% off on Smashwords with this coupon for the next 3 days: AQ32Q

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

How the Catholic Church got involved in a Philippines Massage Debate. (in the book.) And how Guantanamo is related to certain practices in American massage.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Added today: Partial guarantee.


If you buy this book, and weren't entertained, surprised, or informed, pls PM me and I will send you a coupon for an equivalent book of mine on Smashwords (The Revised Kama Sutra, which has been published in 10 countries and was called very funny by Kurt Vonnegut).

I do hope you try it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

This book, which has been $4.99 or $4.49, is now $3.49 for just 1-2 days longer, and will be back up to its regular price levels thereafter. In any case, it is a big book, describing dozens of massages and massage situations, and relating it to a humanist, peace, and anti-war program.


----------



## BobbyPolo (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the original title! lol


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

BobbyPolo said:


> I like the original title! lol


Hi Bobby, thanks. Maybe I will take your advice and change the title, either to a different one, or back to the original. I am still caught up in this split personality of wanting to be honest, and not a hypocrite, and facing the reality of the world in which an author who writes serious fiction and nonfiction (as I do) is not expected, by his readers, to "descend" to a topic such as massage--as if all of us are not equally human.

There is also the concern that "Boom Boom" doesn't mean anything to Americans--who happen to be, for some reason, my main audience.

Anyway, I have modified the blurb as below, and if I don't get any sales through this "high concept" title and blurb in the next couple of days, I will possibly change it back:

NEW BLURB:
This is a book about how caring and compassionate massage can help towards a variety of goals including peace, love, humanism, caring for others, and reducing the incidence of war and terrorism, and improve your mental and physical health in the bargain. It is meant for anyone who cares about giving or receiving massages, or about reducing war and violence.

It is also, partly, the personal story of the author, who went through hard times and found himself trying to assuage his stress and pain through massage. Along the way, it is also an often hilarious and accidental consumer guide to massages of various kinds in different parts of the world.

The book also asks some fundamental questions such as: Why do we hunger for touch, love, massage, and sex? Is it possible that people often compensate for the shortage of one of these by seeking more of the others? Could violence, which often results from people having been inadequately touched as children, be reduced as massages are more universally available and more reasonably priced? Have you not noticed that a truly outstanding massage makes you more at peace with the world? Why is the massage phenomenon spreading around the world, even in once conservative cultures?

The author is a critically acclaimed writer who has published 8 other books, one of which has been published in ten countries and was called "very funny" by Kurt Vonnegut.

• "Brave and fearless." --Mita Kapur, author.
• "Blisteringly honest, and above all, funny! I laughed out loud once every 3 pages!"--James Farley, Writer/Social Worker.
• "Fresh, witty, thoroughly enjoyable, and deeply human"--Alexander Von Prellwitz of the Eulama Literary Agency (Rome).

Possibly, I might also add this paragraph:

The book is also about the common human struggle against our brainwashing, and specifically the author's struggle against his Puritanical background--and how a Russian masseuse in New York made his sanctimoniousness disappear in 30 seconds when she persuaded him that he had a protuberance that needed to be taken care of, and there was no chance of his getting any relaxation so long as that thing was pointing at her.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I think this book will tell you an enormous amount about massages without leaving your chair, and for a price that is a fraction of a single massage. Therefore, worth many times more. I hope you try it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Updated the information in the first post (based on changes).

By the way, to get a taste of my writing, try  A SHORT HISTORY OF PECKERS , free today until tomorrow.

thank you and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Massages of various kinds for those who love and luxuriate in touch, but don't want their massages to turn into sex (not that they hate sex). A humorous, honest, passionate book.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

How A Masseuse Can Save Your Life
The Zen of Balls
The Guantanamoing of Penises 

and other wild stuff you won't find in any other massage book under the sun.

enjoy!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I've spent 2 years writing and editing this book, and another 2 years receiving over 3,000 massages. If you stay with it, and have an open mind (and are not a prude), you'll be rewarded by a delicious variety of experience, a terrific bargain especially considering that the cheapest massage in the U.S. costs around $50 to $60 an hour.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Not for Puritans.
The rest of us: We won't apologize for our bodies, and their complexity; we won't be bludgeoned into speaking the "politically correct" lie.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A massage costs $70 in America. Here are anecdotes from hundreds of massages, giving you the benefit of this experience for less than the tip. For the wise consumer, as well as someone who enjoys a good story, good writing, a sense of humor, and knowing the truth about the world around them.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A fairly large book, will open your mind and challenge your thinking. Worth the price just for that reason; the laughs come a close second.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

The title sounds funny, that's why I chose it; but, whatever your feelings, try it anyway. This book will surprise you. (Not for those with rigid, and culturally determined ideas of how the world "ought" to be.)


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Smashwords version titled "The Hunger for Touch and Love" is on sale, along with other Smashwords books.

The books can be reached at the link below; please enter the coupon code that applies to the book you are purchasing:
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/richardcrasta

The Hunger for Touch and Love
Promotional price: $3.00
Coupon Code: RX85Q
Expires: March 31, 2012

The Revised Kama Sutra: A Novel
Promotional price: $4.00
Coupon Code: BT74M
Expires: March 31, 2012

IMPRESSING THE WHITES
Promotional price: $4.00
Coupon Code: BC33F
Expires: March 31, 2012

EATEN BY THE JAPANESE
Promotional price: $2.50
Coupon Code: BT83R
Expires: March 31, 2012

I WILL NOT GO THE F TO SLEEP
Promotional price: $2.23
Coupon Code: TY73Z
Expires: March 30, 2012

FATHER, REBEL, DREAMER
Promotional price: $2.00
Coupon Code: ZB46F
Expires: March 30, 2012

LORD BUSH OF IRAQ
Promotional price: $0.99
Coupon Code: ZM64G
Expires: March 31, 2012


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Two versions of the book:

Massage No Boom Boom on Amazon
The Hunger for Touch and Love on Apple, and a few other places.

Which title and cover do you prefer?

Thanks.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Eclectic, with a lot of useful information about this amazingly diverse world, delivered with humor.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Still by far the most non-pc and informative book from a consumer's point of view, and the only one with a sense of humor.
For the ridiculously low price, what could you lose?


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

How do you like the new cover at Amazon?

For the most part, the book is edited and smoother--much more pure pleasure, I hope!

It's $4.99 at Amazon now: a huge bargain, in my opinion, considering what a single massage costs!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

A better cover, and a better edition, now out!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

It's cleaner and funnier now. I hope you like it.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Some further editing done for your smooth pleasure.


----------

